# Diferencias tecnicas entre un subwoofer de carro y uno de "casa" ?



## 0mag

hola, basicamente mi duda es esa, y me carcome todos los dias.
hace tiempo quiero comprarme un subwoofer de auto para instalarlo en mi casa, pero esque nose..

son el mismo tipo de subwoofers los que se usan en un hometheater y un auto?
a parte de la impedancia, que otras diferencias sonoras tiene?

puedo usarlo sin problemas en mi casa? obtendre la misma profundidad en grabes, peliculas de cine, musica que un home theater?

para no liarnos demasiado, seria un subwoofer de 12", 400rms marca kenwood o pioneer...  y lo alimentare con un equipo de sonido que desprende 300w rms de poder... 

que me dicen? podria esperar buena profundidad en grabes?

PD: disculpenme si es un tema ya hablado, busque en el foro pero no encontre respuestas concretas a serca de la diferencia de ambos subwoofers, muchas gracias

salu2


----------



## electro-nico

ola, yo tengo un pioneer 307 del que nombras .. anda muy bien, lo recomiendo .. en si lo que cambia de un sw de audiocar a proaudio serian los parametros t/s es muy alto lo que cambia en el spl  .. y en la escucha lo qeu pasa es que son otras frecuencias de resonancia .. en una casa vas a escuchar arriba de los 40hz y en un auto ya con 30hz .

salu2


----------



## 0mag

electro-nico dijo:
			
		

> ola, yo tengo un pioneer 307 del que nombras .. anda muy bien, lo recomiendo .. en si lo que cambia de un sw de audiocar a proaudio serian los parametros t/s es muy alto lo que cambia en el spl  .. y en la escucha lo qeu pasa es que son otras frecuencias de resonancia .. en una casa vas a escuchar arriba de los 40hz y en un auto ya con 30hz .
> 
> salu2



gracias.
nose que es spl ni t/s... a que te refieres con eso?
me podrias describir hasta que punto de resonancia y vibracion puede llegar tu pioneer w307 ? 
no quiero que suene timido, quiero que de ser posible suene mas potente que un subwoofer de 6" que venden con los subwoofer de home theater...

saludos


----------



## electro-nico

con spl me refiaro a la sensibilidad, eficiencia .. por ej. este pioneer tiene spl : 89 db
y con t/s me refiero a los parametros thielle small .. como el qts, qms, qes, fs . otros .
si queres qeu suene bien fuerte hacete una caja porteada .. bien sintonizada . la caja es lo que te va a definir el sonido


----------



## maxep

coincido con electro nico. yo tmb tengo un sub de audiocar en casa un b52 impact de 12" le arme una caja slot port a 35hz. el sonido q tien es execelente similar al que se siente en un auto ,con bajos muy profundos. para peliculas me encnata ya que da un efecto muy bueno. en fin.. yo creo q lo que define en un sub el sonido a pesar de que sea de home o audio car es la caja acustica


----------



## fernandoae

En realidad son todos lo mismo!. El hecho de que se diga que es "de auto" o "de casa" es debido a la impedancia... esto porq en los comienzos la unica forma de sacar mas potencia en un auto era bajar la impedancia, por eso se dice 4Ohms= "de auto" y 6-8Ohms= "de casa"...


----------



## dcmdcm

> En realidad son todos lo mismo!. El hecho de que se diga que es "de auto" o "de casa" es debido a la impedancia... esto porq en los comienzos la unica forma de sacar mas potencia en un auto era bajar la impedancia, por eso se dice 4Ohms= "de auto" y 6-8Ohms= "de casa"...



No son lo mismo, en el car-audio lo que se busca es optimizar los parametros t/s para que la cajas acusticas ocupen el menor espacio posible debido al limitado espacio del auto, ademas estan preparados para grandes excursiones lineales para poder reducir el diametro del altavoz (creo que lo maximo son 15") y que pueda mover mucho aire para reproducir las frecuencias mas bajas, y a mayor excursion mayor distorsion, por lo tanto no reproducen muy fielmente que digamos las frecuencias. Ademas como te comentaba en tu otro tema, tienen sensibilidades bajas (89db/1w/1w, spl = sound presure level), que se compensan con el cabin gain del coche. 

En aplicaciones caseras o profesionales el problema no es un problema tan grave y se pueden utilizar cajas acusticas de mayor tamaño y altavoces igual (yo tengo un 22") con mayores eficiencias. En los dos tipos es posible que reproduzcas las frecuencias mas bajas, pero si usas uno de coche tendrias que compensar con mas potencia. Ademas de que tendrias que diseñar una caja nueva, ya que la recomendada para un woofer de car audio puede ya no ser la optima fuera del coche.




> quiero que de ser posible suene mas potente que un subwoofer de 6" que venden con los subwoofer de home theater...


6", eso no es un sub. si acaso ha de llegar a los 50hz. Pero bueno eso es debido a la tendencia de bajar costos en los productos de "Consumer Level". De todas maneras en estos altavoces se usa correcion activa para que puedan reproducir frecuencias mas bajas que su Fs. en un 6" ha de ser como 80-100hz la Fs.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Yo poseo dos subwoofer 12" de auto marca JVC de 250 wrms alimentado con un amplificador que debe de dar 120 wrms a 4 ohm por salida y te digo que suena muy bien y su caja es grandisima, lo tengo en una esquina de mi cuarto y hace vibrar toda la casa, yo igual que tú tenia esa duda en cuanto a los subwoofers de carro y los de casa, hasta que me decidí por los de carro y la verdad no me han de jado mal.


----------



## fernandoae

Esas cajas estan correctamente litradas?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Si te refieres a mi; la caja tiene una division en el medio, cada bajo tiene 100 litros; en el manual salia un unico diseño en sellado de unos 60 litros (a mi parecer muy grande) y ps indagando en otros foros (antes de conocer este) me dijeron que para ventilado debe ser un poco mas grande que el modelo sellado que muestra el manual, aunque a mi parecer esa caja esta en su toque, lo unico que no se aún es si los tobos de pvc que se ven (respiraderos) estaran muy pequeños ya que solo son de 8 cm de profundidad !

Lo que me gusta de estos bajos es que se sienten perfectamente en la ropa (pantalones, camiseta) y son muy muy profundos, son perfectos para ver peliculas y escucha musica con frecuencias de 35 - 60 Hz, lo demas lo complementan los medios-bajos que tengo; un par de 15" y un par de 12"


----------



## dcmdcm

Debiste simular la caja en algun programa como el winisd, para que calcularas tanto el volumen de la caja, como la longitud de los ports, para poder obtener la respuesta optima, de esa forma estarias seguro de que le estarias sacando el maximo a tus woofers.


----------



## dan_ferno

los altavoces de para automovil necesitan gabinetes mucho mas grandes, ya que su amortiguacion es mucho menor, por eso no es muy recomendable usarlos para sistemas de home theater, y engeneral suenan bastante mal


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Te puedo dar review que mis subwoofers suenan muy bien CLARO NO SON GRAN CALIDAD pero suenan aceptable. Me dan buen grave profundo dentro de mi habitacion, pero voy a aclarar que para el aire libre no suena nada bien "yo nunca lo he probado con los mios" pero si tengo compañeros que son muy locos y ponen a sonar eso al aire y se pierde totalmente las frecuencias de 150 Hz hacia abajo. Y es muy cierto que necesita una caja de mayor tamaño !


----------



## dcmdcm

pues un sub como tal a lo maximo deberia estar cortado a 120hz, si no puede reproducir menos de eso entonces ni siquiera es un sub. 





> los altavoces de para automovil necesitan gabinetes mucho mas grandes


. 
Eso no es cierto, en car audio los woofer tienen sus parametros t/s optimizados para reducir el volemen de la caja, debido al reducido espacio de la cajuela. Incluso existen sistemas isobaricos en los que se usan dos woofers con el unico proposito de reducir el tamano de la caja a la mitad, sin ningun aumento en spl.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

> Eso no es cierto, en car audio los woofer tienen sus parametros t/s optimizados para reducir el volemen de la caja, debido al reducido espacio de la cajuela. Incluso existen sistemas isobaricos en los que se usan dos woofers con el unico proposito de reducir el tamano de la caja a la mitad, sin ningun aumento en spl.



Eso es porque el carro responde con la frecuencia resonante del mismo y hace mucha ayuda para que la frecuencias se expandan al exterior, en otras palabras, la cajuela del carro funciona como otra caja acustica cosa que no sucede en nuestras casas al aire libre ! Entonces se diseñan cajas turbo o passband para obetener una mayor rendimiento con frecuencias mas altas !

En mediciones de competencia SPL el audiocontrol se coloca dentro del carro con sus puertas y ventanas cerradas y el que obtenga mayor dB gana y la caja se modifica para aumentar sus decibeles, "una caja para SPL no sirve para usarla a diario porque distorsiona en sonido !

Oberva el tamaño de esta caja fabricada para una competencia SPL y debajo de ella otra con el port mas grande, ojo estas son cajas netamente para competencia donde se hace excursionar el subwoofer al maximo!


----------



## dcmdcm

si, eso es cierto, el automovil, por sus propiedades acusticas se comporta como otra bafle (mal sellado, por cierto), lo que que trae como resultado el cabin gain de algo como +12db en los frecuencias bajas desde como 40-50hz, el mejor rendimiento es en bajos no en frecuencias mas altas. Eso es muy bien sabido. 
El hecho primordial es que como tal y para su uso primario, y en comparacion con otro tipo de altavoces para graves y en otra aplicaciones, no tienen mas volumen las de car audio. Si quieres meter un sistema PA en tu auto, claro que no vas a tener espacio casi ni para sentarte.
En tu primer foto, claro, tienes un +6db por los 4 altavoces, y ademas por el arreglo tambien baja la frecuencia de corte inferior. Pero tienes 4 altavoces, cuatro veces el volumen que deberias con una.
y de la segunda, a que frecuencia esta entonada la caja? no entiendo muy bien el hecho de un port (si eso es un port) tan grande, cual es la frecuencias de resonancia del port?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Estas son cajas no musicales, son usadas con cd de tonos a 38 Hz marcando 153 dB sobrealimentando los bajos en un 20%, repito no sirven para diario

Lo que dije en frecuencias altas, me referia a que ahora los carros los usan como CARROTECA y colocan medios y drivers empleando cajas turbo = frecuencias altas.

En conclusion: para el uso que yo le aplico a mis sub me dan la talla y lo certifico si quieres bajos envolventes en lugares cerrados !

Acá les muestro 2 videos, si tienen audifonos será mejor, la distorsion es por el microfono de la camara mas no por los parlantes !

estos son los sub como se mostraron en la foto anterior
YouTube - MI SETUP 2 JEJEJE

acá es cuando estaban en otra caja 
YouTube - Mi setup jejeje

esto es SPL
YouTube - Dakota SPL 155db Power Acoustic

Edito: para que vean que un carro también tiene sonido y mucha potencia musical, eso es acá en Venezuela

YouTube - Trueno movil II. 01


----------



## wille

el caso es que al sintonizar el puerto de una caja para un coche, debes tener en cuenta la ganancia que va a producir este como caja, por eso normalmente se sintonizan a 50Hz o 60Hz ya que a partir de ahí habrá un realce en la cabina de unos 12db, que sumado a la pendiente producida por el puerto de la caja , sacará un grave lineal (aunque normalmente no se consigue a la primera y hay que hacer correcciones en la caja, , sobre todo en el resonador para conseguir la respuesta mas plana en el asiento del conductor, eso para música y para SPL, se sintoniza la caja para sacarle el máximo pico a la caja,en la frecuencia del coche, los que no saben como hacerlo se dedican a hacer cajas grandes y darles miles de w  pero sintonizando la caja con el coche, puedes obtener un realce de mas de 15db en una única frecuencia, lo cual no sirve para oír música, a parte que que con música sacaras el cono de su excursión por debajo de la frecuencia a la que está sintonizada la caja.


por otro lado , los subs de audio pro, pueden usar materiales mucho mas ligeros y bandos, como han dicho arriba la excursión no es tan importante, por lo que la suspensión es mas ligera y blanda en general obteniendo mayor sensibilidad, asta 10 db de diferencia, pero claro, no tienen que soportar, humedad, 0º en invierno, y 70º en verano, ademas debido a esto, los de casa son mas baratos , ya que los fabricantes aprovechando que te lo dan con su caja, se suelen esmerar mas en esta para corregir su respuesta por lo que un sub de bajo corte puede dar buenos resultados en su caja, y los de caraudio tienen mas estudio de diseño, ya que dependen del coche y la caja, son muchas las posibilidades de montaje, por el mismo precio normalmente un sub de casa sonará mejor, en una casa, pero un buen sub de caraudio puede ser una delicia en su caja correcta en una casa, aunque , se te van a ir  400€ o mas solo en el driver, , lo mejor es cada cosa para lo que está diseñado, aunque los de car , si son decentes, en el coche lo serán en casa, pero no al revés.


Respecto a la caja de la foto de arriba del todo, basándome en mi experiencia, así a ojo, la veo demasiado grande( aumentando considerablemente el retardo del puerto y los tubos los veo demasiado cortos, debe tener una pegada muy seca, pero un contrabajo debe sonar muy raro con esos subs, aunque es suposición, aunque te recomiendo que le pruebes  unos tubos de al menos es doble de longitud,  aunque seguramente sea mas aun, ya que a ojo, tiene pinta de estar sintonizada a 60 o 70Hz, lo mejos es que la calcules con un programa.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

wille tienes razón en lo que mencionas, en lo que dudo es sobre el cuestionamiento sobre la caja de los sub, ya que con el ecualizador le subo la banda de 64Hz a 120Hz y no reproduce mucho como -9dB y hacia abajo si hay mayor respuesta de graves 50Hz, 40Hz y 35Hz. No se si pueda conseguir otros tubos de pvc mas largos.

He simulado con el winISD (no se utilizarlo muy bien que diga) y me arrojó de 40Hz a 60Hz, pero creo que su fuerte es de 30Hz hasta 55Hz.


----------



## wille

Puede que tengas razón, porque la caja parece muy grande, dña la impresión de que sea de unos 60L, pero si es así, es muy posible que haya un desfase importante entre sub y resonador, en cuyo caso la música en conjunto le faltaría pegada y el subgrave iría ligeramente a destiempo del el grave del los otros altavoces de menor tamaño
Por lo demás me parece un buen trabajo, con buenos acabados.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

wille dijo:
			
		

> Puede que tengas razón, porque la caja parece muy grande, dña la impresión de que sea de unos 60L



La caja tiene 100L por cada sub, es decir, 200L totales!


----------



## matuuu

Hola, no se si esté todavía activo éste post pero yo para mi casa para él tengo una caja con un woofer marca Zebra 98 db en 8 Ohm de 18 pulgada con una caja de rebote enana que me hace temblar las paredes, o sea no puedo tener cuadros seca de la caja y solo le pongo 300 Wrms .. éste woofer me salio $200 y uno que tengo en el auto Pioneer de 307 me salio $ 350 o sea yo compraría el 18, aparte son mas lindos una vez probé el pioneer en mi casa con la potencia no escuchaba , va, escuchaba pero no como el 18.


----------



## gilbertochelas

*T*engo un sub jl audio doble bobina de 4 *Ohms* cada una*,* lo quiero poner en casa con un amplificador av o receptor*,* ya saben 130 *W*atts por canal con el "*Oh*meage" se q*ue* no tengo problema por que puedo convertir el sub a 8 *Ohms,* lo q*ue* me preocupa si no se puede dañar el amplificador *?*


----------



## DJ T3

gilbertochelas dijo:


> se puede dañar el amplificador *?*


No, siempre que coloques las bobinas en serie y en fase


----------



## Nicolas16

Yo quiero hacer un cajon para un subwoofer de casa de 8 pulgadas de 180w  para ponerlo en un auto 
tiene su propio cajon pero creo que si lo voy a usar en el carro ¿debo tener un cajon mejor no ? debe ser mas grande a mi opinion ; el subwoofer excurciona muy bien y suena muy profundo el bajo pero tengo esa duda sobre el cajon.               Gracias de antemano.    
Si gustan les adjunto fotos


----------



## DJ T3

Para el auto, el mismo baul hace de bafle, incluso puede hacer sonar un bafle chico como si fuese mas grande.
Depende de muchos factores, pero no pretendas un SUBwoofer con algo de 8 pulgadas, solo woofer.
Yo tengo un bafle sony con parlante de 6 pulgadas (creo) y ayuda mucho el encierro del baul.
Dependera de cómo quieres que suene (rango de frecuencias), y la potencia y con qué lo vas a conectar, y lo que ya tienes...


----------



## Fogonazo

Nicolas16 dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer un cajon para un subwoofer de casa de 8 pulgadas de 180w  para ponerlo en un auto
> tiene su propio cajon pero creo que si lo voy a usar en el carro ¿debo tener un cajon mejor no ? debe ser mas grande a mi opinion ; el subwoofer excurciona muy bien y suena muy profundo el bajo pero tengo esa duda sobre el cajon.               Gracias de antemano.
> Si gustan les adjunto fotos


Y si mejor haces un análisis del subwoofer para ver que medidas de gabinete son las mas adecuadas


----------



## unmonje

Nicolas16 dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer un cajon para un subwoofer de casa de 8 pulgadas de 180w  para ponerlo en un auto
> tiene su propio cajon pero creo que si lo voy a usar en el carro ¿debo tener un cajon mejor no ? debe ser mas grande a mi opinion ; el subwoofer excurciona muy bien y suena muy profundo el bajo pero tengo esa duda sobre el cajon.               Gracias de antemano.
> Si gustan les adjunto fotos


En los automóviles de línea habituales, no suelen venir de fábrica subwoofers y los dueños que deciden agregarle uno, lo suelen poner en el baúl trasero y adosarle ademas un amplificador que se ocupe se manejar esa potencia mas una fuente de energia . La mayoria de los auto-radios actuales suelen disponer de alguna salida sin amplificar para bajos adicionales y se usa esa salida al efecto. En general es espacio del baul suele actuar  de suficiente caja de resonancia ya que no vamos a agregar carrocería porque, el oido humano es bastante sordo y disfuncional para esas frecuencias de manera que yo me ahorraría el trabajo de armar una cajón, a lo sumo el frente de la bocina, en donde vaya a montar el subwoofer usted. Es mas bien una diversión que a los mas jóvenes les suele distraer, que el aporte musical concreto ! Respecto a la naturaleza de la bocina subwoofer si, difiere de las demás bocinas en los mecánico,porque reproduce otras frecuecnias,  mas no en el concepto respecto, de las que se usan en el hogar o el auto en la banda convencional..


----------



## Nicolas16

yo escucho musica con bajas frecuencias (decaf) de 50hz para abajo pero si me gustaria hacer un buen cajon para sacarle el maximo provecho al subwoofer o woofer como dice mi amigo @DJ T3  pero si voy a hacer un nuevo cajon me gustaria saber el tamaño o como fabricarlo.

Hace un tiempo lo probe con un amplificador tpa3116 con un canal a 50w y todo va muy bien no se calienta la bobina ni nada raro por el estilo 

Pero tener que poner el cajon original del altavoz en la cajuela  (aparte esta un poco dañado)por el tiempo, tiene una forma muy brusca para la cajuela de mi auto me quita espacio inecesario, por eso quiero hacer un nuevo cajon de preferencia con el altavoz en horizontal pero necesito saber como calcular un cajon para su optimo funcionamiento.

Gracias de nuevo.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si mejor haces un análisis del subwoofer para ver que medidas de gabinete son las mas adC
> 
> 
> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Y si mejor haces un análisis del subwoofer para ver que medidas de gabinete son las mas adecuadas
> 
> 
> 
> Como un analisis??
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## unmonje

Ahi lo tienes chaval ! un proto tipo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nicolas16 dijo:


> para sacarle el *maximo provecho *
> 
> para su *optimo* funcionamiento.



*[Off Topic ON]*

Con esos dos términos muestras que te han lavado la cabeza con publicidades sociales , la vida real no es así , salvo para un deportista o un empresario.

Sacarle el *máximo provecho* a un sub o a un woofer significa llevarlo al límite , cerca del punto de su destrucción . . . una vida útil cortísima , eso a mi entender está muy lejos de lo *óptimo* 

Antes de enojarte (lo cual es bastante probable dado tu nivel de lavado de cerebro) analiza seriemente lo que te digo.

Si tu mujer y tus hijos el día de mañana le sacan el* maximo provecho* a tu sueldo y tarjeta de crédito haciendo compras que ellos  entiendan cómo *óptimas* , allí comprenderás de lo que estoy hablando ! Deberás tener dos trabajos y hacer muchas horas extras , dónde te sacarán el *máximo provecho* a ti! Jajajaja.

*[Off Topic OFF]*


----------



## DJ T3

Nicolas16 dijo:


> me gustaria saber el tamaño o como fabricarlo


A leer...
Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas
Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)
Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes


----------



## Nicolas16

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *[Off Topic ON]*
> 
> Con esos dos términos muestras que te han lavado la cabeza con publicidades sociales , la vida real no es así , salvo para un deportista o un empresario.
> 
> Sacarle el *máximo provecho* a un sub o a un woofer significa llevarlo al límite , cerca del punto de su destrucción . . . una vida útil cortísima , eso a mi entender está muy lejos de lo *óptimo*
> 
> Antes de enojarte (lo cual es bastante probable dado tu nivel de lavado de cerebro) analiza seriemente lo que te digo.
> 
> Si tu mujer y tus hijos el día de mañana le sacan el* maximo provecho* a tu sueldo y tarjeta de crédito haciendo compras que ellos  entiendan cómo *óptimas* , allí comprenderás de lo que estoy hablando ! Deberás tener dos trabajos y hacer muchas horas extras , dónde te sacarán el *máximo provecho* a ti! Jajajaja.
> 
> *[Off Topic OFF]*


Jajajajaja muy buena tu observación no me enojare porque estoy aprendiendo cosas nuevas y así en un futuro esos aprendizajes me ayuden


unmonje dijo:


> Ahi lo tienes chaval ! un proto tipo


Cajón porteado okey anotado


DJ T3 dijo:


> A leer...
> Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas
> Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)
> Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes


Muchas gracias es lo que hare


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si mejor haces un análisis del subwoofer para ver que medidas de gabinete son las mas adecuadas



A estos procedimientos me refería 
------------------------------


DJ T3 dijo:


> A leer...
> Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas
> Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)
> Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes


----------

